# Stardust's Kids!!



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I am happy to report that Stardust (one of my Nigerian does) gave birth to triplets at 3 AM on Monday. Yawn She had 2 boys and 1 girl. The are all doing extremely well, and the kids are just soo cute! I'll definitely post some pics of them (just as soon as I take them). So very happy!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the triplets! :stars:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Kid Photos*

Here are the photos of Stardust's triplets. The first is of the baby girl and the other two are the boys. Enjoy!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Whoops!*

Whoops! I meant to say that the black and white one is the girl and the other two are the boys. Sorry about that!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!! Very, very cute  Congratulations! I love the 2nd buckling :drool:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So Sweet ! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks all... I am enjoying those baby goaties a lot I keep going outside to check and play with them frequently throughout the day. I am contemplating keeping the girl, but we'll just have to see what other kids I get this year...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...super cute!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:leap: Congrats. Beautiful colours.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations Stardust (and her mom) job well done, beautiful kids you have there!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*The kids are Named!*

Thanks guys! I am very happy to have these great little goats in my life.. I just named them officially yesterday (I know I'm slow on the naming business, I just want to make sure they each get the perfect name. The tan boy is Moon, the brown boy is Comet, and the black and white girl is Skyedancer (Skye for short).


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! They're gorgeous, and I just LOVE that black and white doeling! :drool:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable!! I love that girl.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Cute kids, they look healthy. You think your slow on the naming. My kids are six weeks old and still don't have names. :doh: Course two are most likely destined for freezer camp but still.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*smile*

xymenah,


----------

